# 680180.net pop up - needs removing



## gonz4480 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have loaded and run ad-aware and spybot, but I still get the popups from this 680180.net. How can I have this removed? I only know enough about a PC and programming to be dangerous, so please include details.

Here is my log from HIJACK THIS.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 12:40:02 PM, on 7/23/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\VERITAS StorageGuard\SGTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\goidr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\rpsibhu.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bellsouth.net/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {20EC3D2D-33C1-4C9D-BC37-C2D500688DA2} - C:\Program Files\TV Media\TvmBho.dll
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINNT\system32\userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - SOFTWARE - (no file)
O2 - BHO: MxTargetObj Class - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - C:\WINNT\mxTarget.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SDWin32 Class - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - C:\WINNT\System32\SWin32.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Preload Check] C:\OEMDRVRS\KEYB\Preload.exe /DEVID: /CLASS:Keyboard /RunValue:"Keyboard Preload Check"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "c:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecoverFromReboo] C:\WINNT\Temp\RECOVE~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\VERITAS StorageGuard\SGTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CD-Writer] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [goidr] C:\WINNT\goidr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dyl] C:\WINNT\dyl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stcinstaller] c:\installer\id53.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jkjticdfkmylx] C:\WINNT\System32\rpsibhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [aqadcup] C:\WINNT\aqadcup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adstartup] C:\WINNT\System32\automove.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - (no file)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {511073AD-BE56-4D43-AE68-93390514385E} (TechToolsActivex.TechTools) - file://C:\Program Files\gateway\helpspot\TechTools.CAB
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - file://C:\Program Files\gateway\helpspot\RunExeActiveX.CAB


----------



## Infidel_Kastro (Nov 21, 2003)

OK, first, go to www.thespykiller.co.uk and download the peper troajn fix. Run it. 
When you are done, we'll finish removing the rest using HJT and hand removal. This can be resolved rather quickly, so the sooner you respond, the quicker you will be clean.


----------



## gonz4480 (Jul 23, 2004)

OK, I am downloading now.


----------



## Infidel_Kastro (Nov 21, 2003)

Got your PM. The peper fix doesn't look like its doing anything, but it is. POst a new HJt log please, and we'll see if everything worked out all right.


----------



## gonz4480 (Jul 23, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 3:13:45 PM, on 7/23/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\VERITAS StorageGuard\SGTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\goidr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\rpsibhu.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 1942\BF1942.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bellsouth.net/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {20EC3D2D-33C1-4C9D-BC37-C2D500688DA2} - C:\Program Files\TV Media\TvmBho.dll
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINNT\system32\userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - SOFTWARE - (no file)
O2 - BHO: MxTargetObj Class - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - C:\WINNT\mxTarget.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SDWin32 Class - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - C:\WINNT\System32\SWin32.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Preload Check] C:\OEMDRVRS\KEYB\Preload.exe /DEVID: /CLASS:Keyboard /RunValue:"Keyboard Preload Check"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "c:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecoverFromReboo] C:\WINNT\Temp\RECOVE~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\VERITAS StorageGuard\SGTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CD-Writer] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [goidr] C:\WINNT\goidr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dyl] C:\WINNT\dyl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stcinstaller] c:\installer\id53.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jkjticdfkmylx] C:\WINNT\System32\rpsibhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [aqadcup] C:\WINNT\aqadcup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adstartup] C:\WINNT\System32\automove.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - (no file)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {511073AD-BE56-4D43-AE68-93390514385E} (TechToolsActivex.TechTools) - file://C:\Program Files\gateway\helpspot\TechTools.CAB
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - file://C:\Program Files\gateway\helpspot\RunExeActiveX.CAB


----------



## Infidel_Kastro (Nov 21, 2003)

OK here what to do,
first, move HJT into a permanent file so that it can make back-ups.
Navigate to the following areas and delete the bold type filed or folders:
C:\Program Files\*TV Media*-Folder
C:\WINNT\*goidr.exe*
C:\WINNT\*dyl.exe*
c:\*installer*
C:\WINNT\*System32\rpsibhu.exe*
C:\WINNT\*aqadcup.exe*
C:\WINNT\System32\*automove.exe*

Use HJT to remove the following:
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {20EC3D2D-33C1-4C9D-BC37-C2D500688DA2} - C:\Program Files\TV Media\TvmBho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - SOFTWARE - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [goidr] C:\WINNT\goidr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dyl] C:\WINNT\dyl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stcinstaller] c:\installer\id53.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jkjticdfkmylx] C:\WINNT\System32\rpsibhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [aqadcup] C:\WINNT\aqadcup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adstartup] C:\WINNT\System32\automove.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\Program Files\TV Media\Tvm.exe

Reboot and repost a new log.


----------



## gonz4480 (Jul 23, 2004)

YOu mean save the log as a permanent file or the software? If software, how do I do that?


----------



## Infidel_Kastro (Nov 21, 2003)

Give the HJT program a permanent location, not in your temps. the logs can be deleted, thats no big deal, but the actual HJT file needs to be in a permanent spot. Move it to program files, that would probably be the easiest. But once yuo do that, if you were to accidently use HJT to remove something that wasn't supposed to be removed, it would make a back-up so that you could out it back.


----------



## gonz4480 (Jul 23, 2004)

I tried deleting the first two files, TV MEDIA and it wouldn't let me delete them. I rebooted and it still didn't work.


----------



## gonz4480 (Jul 23, 2004)

Here it is, let me know if I need to do anything else.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 6:22:54 PM, on 7/23/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\VERITAS StorageGuard\SGTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 3 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bellsouth.net/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINNT\system32\userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: MxTargetObj Class - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - C:\WINNT\mxTarget.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SDWin32 Class - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - C:\WINNT\System32\SWin32.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Preload Check] C:\OEMDRVRS\KEYB\Preload.exe /DEVID: /CLASS:Keyboard /RunValue:"Keyboard Preload Check"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "c:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecoverFromReboo] C:\WINNT\Temp\RECOVE~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\VERITAS StorageGuard\SGTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CD-Writer] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [slmss] C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINNT\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - (no file)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {511073AD-BE56-4D43-AE68-93390514385E} (TechToolsActivex.TechTools) - file://C:\Program Files\gateway\helpspot\TechTools.CAB
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - file://C:\Program Files\gateway\helpspot\RunExeActiveX.CAB


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

First you need to unzip (extract) Hijack This and move it to a permanent folder. It will not function properly when run from the zip folder or the Temp folder.

You need to create a new folder in My Documents and name it Hijack This. Right click on the HijackThis.zip file and choose "Extract all" and extract it to the Hijack This folder you created. That way it can create and restore backups if needed. HJT will store the backups in the same location that it is run from.

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

O2 - BHO: MxTargetObj Class - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - C:\WINNT\mxTarget.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: SDWin32 Class - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - C:\WINNT\System32\SWin32.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [slmss] C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe

O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - (no file)*

Restart to safe mode.

How to start your computer in safe mode

Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options". 
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Now find and delete these files:

C:\WINNT\*aqadcup.exe*
C:\WINNT\*goidr.exe*
C:\WINNT\*dyl.exe*
C:\WINNT\*System32\rpsibhu.exe*
C:\WINNT\System32\*automove.exe*

Delete these folders:

c:\*installer*
C:\Program Files\*TV Media*
C:\Program Files\Common Files\*slmss*


----------

